# Took my Remington 770 in 308 win out



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

This morning I took my Remington 770 in .308 win out. I have the sights/glass on that came from WalMart. Don't be sure what brand.
Shot on a printed out target Paper 14" by 11" distance 80 yards.

The gun shoots not bad. I am surprised that this little rifle actually work that good. I had no problem with the gun at all besides that the barrel gets very hot after 15 rounds. I had to be carefull when I picket it up from a tree stump that I had placed it while I reloaded that very flimsy 4 round magazine. 
The sights are well - just not discussable. They are sights, not more not less. But with a little time between the shots is it OK. Don't expect anything in a rush with that sights.

More than 80 yards? Well - humm.... definitely not with that sighs. It was on 80 yards already on the limits of the adjuster wheels. I don't think I could adjust that sights let say to 150 yards. The gun would do it but not with that sights.

I had never a problem with feeding the rounds or eject the rounds with that gun. I was very pleased with that.
I had shot about 200 round of Perfecta .308 win 147 gr FMJ. I had never a problem with that Brass cases to eject. 
Today I shoot to the first time Tula Ammo 308 win 158 gr FMJ. At the beginning it was no difference to bras cases. After about 15 rounds the metall cases become hard to eject. Not bad but I could feel the difference to Brass cases.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A good scope and mounts will make a big difference. Think Nikon, Redfield, Vortex, Burris, in the $150 range for the scope, and you will be fine out past 200 yards, if the rifle shoots good. Any .308 worth its salt, with a decent scope, is capable of 1.5" groups at 100 yards, for three shots with factory ammo. Unless it is a heavy barrel, expect barrel heating after three shots, resulting in 'stringing' the shots vertically, maybe as much as 2-3."

These are just very general guidelines, but you will figure it out.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I definitely put some different sights on that rifle.
I still think it was not so bad in a distance of 80 yards considering shooting free standing.
However the sights have to be replaced.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Your approach to rifle shooting is quite different from mine - not wrong, just different. You put more rounds through your rifle than I would typically shoot, in several years. Being a hand-loader, I will shoot maybe 40-50 rounds from a bench rest, while finding the right bullet and powder charge for that specific rifle. Then, a couple more rounds to bring the POI to the POA, and a few shots to confirm, and I'm done. I will do my practice and/or plinking with either a .22 rimfire or an AR-15.

I assume you were shooting off-hand or from a make-shift rest, and using factory loads of varying bullet weights and types, so yes, it was very decent shooting, and I'm sure it was a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope I did not use a rest at all. I shot it like pistol shooting. 
I shot it a lot because I want to see how that gun is doing. I learned that the sights not that good at all. It's hard to sight it in when not on a bench rest or laying on a tree limp. The gun is not so bad at all. I mean for the money that I spend in WalMart. But the sights - well - Wal Mart would do better taking that sights off and give a buyer the option for real sights instead.
I'll think I go on the weekend and go into better sights and than I sight in in from a benchrest.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

What ever that Tula amo is coated with will make the chamber sticky, bring a bore snake with
and run it through a couple of times. And that is not bad for shooting off hand with a new gun.


----------

